# Temperature regulation in e-cigarettes: first measurements presented



## Alex (12/10/14)

*Konstantinos Farsalinos
Published on Oct 11, 2014*

First measurements of a temperature-regulating electronic cigarette device. The temperatures are measured inside the wick, in the middle of the coild wrapping. The temperatures are expected to be somewhat lower than real temperature in the coil, and there is a delay until the temperature is elevated inside the wick compared to the temperature of the coil itself. However, i have observed great repeatability and the ability to truly hold the temperature at pre-determined set points (which can be changed by reprogramming the chip. Some adjustments to the program are needed, as well as rescaling the temperature steps.

Overall, it shows that temperature regulation is feasible.

Please note that the device is not using cut-off, but continuously works and keeps the temperature constant.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hands (12/10/14)

this will be good for vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

Thanks @Alex, after thinking more about temperature regulation, especially after the youtube video about eVolvapor's DNA40 board, it becomes a 'no brainer' for all future electronic devices for me personally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

I think this will lead to the next step of innovation; vaping without coils and maybe without wicks as well - you can do a simple experiment with a small amount of e-juice in a glass bottle, heat the glass bottom part up with a lighter or torch without boiling it, and voila vapor forms above the surface of the e-juice. I guess someone out there is already experimenting with simple laser diodes as heat source, combined with temperature control.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Some trivia related to temperature control Boiling vs. Burning:

Boiling isn't Burning, it is rapid vaporizing. i.e; if you drip water onto a hot plate it will evaporate, not burn. Vaporizing occurs when a liquid is heated to its specific boiling point, the temperature at which the vapor pressure of the liquid is equal to the pressure exerted on the liquid by the surrounding environmental pressure.

On the other hand, burning (combustion) is a high-temperature exothermic chemical reaction between a fuel and an oxidant, usually atmospheric oxygen that produces oxidized, often gaseous products in a mixture termed Smoke.

Combustion of a liquid fuel (i.e gasoline) in an oxidizing atmosphere actually happens in the gas phase. The fumes from gasoline are what ignite, not the liquid, because gasoline has a low flash point. That is why it appears to explode, since all of the gas fumes ignite to quickly.

The Flash Point of PG is more/less 109C (or 228F)
The Flash Point of VG is more/less 193C (or 379F)

PS. I miss the "special characters and symbols" function we use to have on this forum software.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

johan said:


> Some trivia related to temperature control Boiling vs. Burning:
> 
> Boiling isn't Burning, it is rapid vaporizing. i.e; if you drip water onto a hot plate it will evaporate, not burn. Vaporizing occurs when a liquid is heated to its specific boiling point, the temperature at which the vapor pressure of the liquid is equal to the pressure exerted on the liquid by the surrounding environmental pressure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/10/14)

http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/ev...that-looks-and-feels-like-an-old-school-pipe/

Someone else posted this on the forum a while back @johan


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/ev...that-looks-and-feels-like-an-old-school-pipe/
> 
> Someone else posted this on the forum a while back @johan



Yip I recall that thanks, also temperature regulated and using induction heating. Pity they will only launch product during 2015.


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/ev...that-looks-and-feels-like-an-old-school-pipe/
> 
> Someone else posted this on the forum a while back @johan



yeah, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-induction-based-vaporizer.3732/#post-84146


----------

